# 830 case 3 point inop.



## jterres (Sep 13, 2011)

Have an 830 case and the 3 point is lifting, it sat for a few years and the remote hydraulics work fine as far as I can tell. Anyone have a fix?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Check your hydraulic oil, bet it is milky looking. Could be with water mixed in with oil could have caused a valve to stick.
caseman-d


----------

